# Pheasant hunt bust



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I didn't have a lot of time to hunt this morning, as my wife and I are headed to the Aggie game to watch them get beat by Hawaii. ( I know, I should be more supportive, but when you see the kids try as hard as they can, and then watch the coaches mess it up for them  , it's tragic. Last week's game for example. Neither defense could stop the other's offense, so when the game was on the line, after the Aggies took the lead with what, 38 seconds left in the game, the coaches called that wonderful "prevent defense", you know the one that prevents you from winning. :evil: They rushed only three linemen, no backers, nothing, just the three. :roll: -)O(- And boom, boom, boom, Fresno was within field goal distance, albeit, long field goal.)

So, back to the hunt. I also am still recooperating somewhat from the hip replacement. I thought I would be further along by now, but I still struggle walking long distances, especially on uneven ground. :? So I only hunted for a couple hours. But I did hit some places that, in the past have normally held a bird or two. Nothing! No sign, the dog only got birdy on a meadow lark. What I did see a fair amount of sign of was fox scat. I hunted some of the area South of Hyrum. I have to admit, I saw very few hunters out. That in itself was a bad sign. I heard a total of three shots, and they sounded like maybe they were around the side of Hyrum Dam. I'm not ready for that walk yet! I guess it's Watterson's (Muddy Road Outfitters) in Benson if I'm going to get some birds this year. No, it's not like hunting wild birds, but it gets the dog some good work and keeps me up on my shooting.

I hope you all did better than me!


----------



## orvy (Oct 30, 2008)

I was invited to hunt out in the Cache Valley, me and a buddy had our limits by 9 a.m.
It was the best Utah hunt I've ever been on.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Orvy, there are certain areas of Cache that can be really good, especially to the North towards Trenton and Clarkston. Problem is, it virtually all private, except for the Bear River bottoms, so you have to be, as you said, invited. I may get a chance to hunt out that way later this week, so I'll let you know how it goes.

As far as the Aggie game, :mrgreen: , they won! Hawaii certainly didn't help themselves, as they fumbled the ball away on the four, had two fieldgoals blocked, fumbled the ball away on the 7 at the end of the game. Red zone 4 times with no points to show for it. The seemed lethargic, and the Aggies played about as well as they could. I don't take back what I said earlier, but I am happy for the players!


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

It was my worst opener. saw two hens, my dog hurt her back leg and everybody else that was on the porperty was blasting away. oh well maybe monday I'll get lucky.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

We saw a hen with a peeper still on it that got out of a pen by where we hunt.

Shot 4 pigeons


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I hunted grouse in Cache Valley instead- ran into elk and grouse. Enjoyable hunt and my dog in his first year preformed well. But on the way home to Paradise I saw 5 **** birds in the fields just outside of Hyrum.


----------



## allremington (Nov 11, 2007)

Hunted the Trenton area on Sat. with 2 friends. Ended up with 4 roosters between us. We let one get away - unfortunately, he was the largest one we saw. Lots of shooting going on in the fields adjacent to where we hunted, but unfortunately those land owners aren't too keen on giving permission, even if you ask. 

We were shocked to have a guy drive down the fence line (ahead of where we were hunting), hop the fence and start walking in front of us...I can't understand why a person has to act like that. So much for common courtesy (and common sense). Enough of the low-lights....

Highlight of the day was watching my dog work the cat-tail infested drains, flush the birds and fetch them back!! A stellar performance, worth a year's supply of dog food and poop-scooping, at least!


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

A little late in posting, but just to let you know, I took last Wed. off and went out to Trenton and hunted with a guy I know out there. I finally, after about 3 or 4 years got a wild pheasant!  How about that!


----------

